# L'avatar le plus énervant, chiant, crispant etc...



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

Puisque la mode est aux threads du type "j'ai rien à dire mais je poste quand même !" (par la même occasion, je constate que je suis donc à la mode...hihi), j'ouvre ce thread pour que vous y glissiez amicalement l'avatar que vous trouvez personnellement le plus énervant et/ou chiant et/ou crispant...

En un mot, l'avatar qui vous fait raidir les doigts sur la souris quand vous l'apercevez, ou l'avatar sur lequel vous avez envie de taper !!!

Attention : rien à voir avec la personnalité du posteur qui est derrière l'avatar - on ne "juge" ici que l'avatar en lui-même !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Perso, je vote pour l'avatar d'Alèm qui me fait à chaque fois perdre mon calme légendaire :


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

perso celui de krystof me ferait presque peur :


----------



## barbarella (28 Avril 2003)

Moi je veux pas de problème


----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)

Alem fait tres fort on se demande ou il va les chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Lui il m'enerve assez bien.... Heureusement que les posts qui le suive me calme apres


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

ça c'est bien vreai le gnognol, la tête de Sim peut être oppressante à hautes doses...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Moi je veux pas de problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]











 ... parfois il faut prendre des risques...


----------



## Fulvio (28 Avril 2003)

Ceux de mackie, parce qu'ils évoque trop un "trip adulescence", un truc dont j'ai horreur.

Mais bon, c'est pas grave


----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)

Ca bouge c'est super stressant


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

encore une fois tout à fait d'accord, mais moi ce qui me stresse dans celui de melaure, c'est qu'il ne se fond pas tout à fait  avec le fond, ça crenelle...


----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)

il bouge et en plus il est lourd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime me faire des copains


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

et celui là alors :


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)

De grandes dents, des traits agressifs, il te fait les gros yeux et il est rouge.
Brr, ça fait froid dans le dos


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)

C'ui là aussi il est stressant


----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)

AAAaaaRRG pitié tout mais pas le vilain macge!!!


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * perso celui de krystof me ferait presque peur :




* 

[/QUOTE]






 Moi aussi, il me fait peur celui-là.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

J'aurais dû nommer ce thread : "faites-vous des potes en 5 leçons...!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : je suis infâme...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *
ps : je suis infâme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais un bon remix en fera un tube à la mode : "infâme avec infâme".... Arrrfffff !


----------



## tomtom (28 Avril 2003)

dans le genre animé crispant:


----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * dans le genre animé crispant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oufti je suis content de pas le voir souvent cui la


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * J'aurais dû nommer ce thread : "faites-vous des potes en 5 leçons...!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : je suis infâme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne me crispe pas mais à chaque fois que je vois ta tête écrasée, ça me fait mal, pour toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







L'original à la bonne échelle est plus flatteur, même si tu y apparais moins mince !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quelle crinière !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
L'original à la bonne échelle est plus flatteur, même si tu y apparais moins mince !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Quelle crinière !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai essayé de le mettre à la bonne échelle, mais tu sais, moi et la technique.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quant à la crinière .... Arf, elle s'est envolée depuis longtemps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : parfois il m'agace aussi ... il est peut-être sympa, mais p.... qu'est-ce qu'il sait être con aussi....


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

À la bonne échelle, je le trouve plus flâteur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, rien que pour toi...


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

eh 'tanplan, tu peux pas recadrer sans bouger les couleurs ???


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * eh 'tanplan, tu peux pas recadrer sans bouger les couleurs ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Si, mais je le trouvais un peu fadasse, j'en ai profité...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * À la bonne échelle, je le trouve plus flâteur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, rien que pour toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci de tout coeur mon Tanplan !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est vrai qu'à présent je me sens un peu moins étriqué....


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh... eh ben ça a dû plaire à thebig. aussitôt fait, aussitôt activé. enfin nous avons un thebig décomprimé


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
C'est vrai qu'à présent je me sens un peu moins étriqué.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On se sent mieux hein ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On se sent mieux hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu l'as dit ! On respire au moins.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais jures-moi que je ne ressemble pas à bouffi dingo maintenant ???


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Tu l'as dit ! On respire au moins.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais jures-moi que je ne ressemble pas à bouffi dingo maintenant ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu as l'air plus décontrace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, pour répondre au sujet de ton thread, peu m'importe les avatars, ce qui me crispe, c'est de ne voir que le même sur une toute une page par exemple... Là je manque d'air !!


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Sinon, pour répondre au sujet de ton thread, peu m'importe les avatars, ce qui me crispe, c'est de ne voir que le même sur une toute une page par exemple... Là je manque d'air !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

là  ou encore  là  !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

là  ou encore  là  !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca y est... c'est encore les forums jeux qui sont montrés du doigt...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

là  ou encore  là  !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es pas obligé de venir


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

T'es pas obligé de venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça donne pas envie non plus


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ça donne pas envie non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
De plus, ce n'était qu'un exemple...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

Moi c'est pas vraiment qu'il m'ènérve (je pas d'embrouille avec un Marseillais) mais l'avatar de Maousse y'm'fait peur...


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

à ton avis lequel des deux fait le plus peur, honnêtement ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 ou


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

C'est blob qui va être content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Moi c'est pas vraiment qu'il m'ènérve (je pas d'embrouille avec un Marseillais) mais l'avatar de Maousse y'm'fait peur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Moi c'est pas vraiment qu'il m'ènérve (je pas d'embrouille avec un Marseillais) mais l'avatar de Maousse y'm'fait peur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]T'en fais pas, je ne suis pas comme ça en vrai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ni comme l'avatar, ni marseillais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * T'en fais pas, je ne suis pas comme ça en vrai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ni comme l'avatar, ni marseillais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouf!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * à ton avis lequel des deux fait le plus peur, honnêtement ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 ou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah Iggy y fait meme pas peur hé!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

C'est pas un avatar, mais une signature.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Alors, un bon conseil, pour les nystagmuseux comme moi (voir nystagmus...), évitez de trop la fixer...ça vous retourne son homme en moins de deux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

...et pour ceux que ça intéresseraient :

1) Nystagmus physiologiques
Le nystagmus optocinétique ou nystagmus physiologique (normal) appelé également nystagmus optocinétique ou nystagmus des chemins de fer. Cette variété de nystagmus apparaît lorsque les yeux du patient se concentrent sur des images qui défilent. Il est constitué d'une série de saccades lentes de l'il qui suit l'objet en mouvement et d'une secousse rapide semblant rappeler le globe oculaire

...et je peux vous dire que c'est vachement gênant !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Et comme çà, çà va mieux ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et comme çà, çà va mieux ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Finn ! T'es un maître...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mon nystagmus te dit merci et t'envoies quelques iris pour la peine....


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est blob qui va être content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi j'ai fait d'apres photos pourtant... désolé si le sujet d'origine fait peur


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Finn ! T'es un maître...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mon nystagmus te dit merci et t'envoies quelques iris pour la peine.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu nous faisais une ptite crise d'épilespie a chaque fois que tu voyais la signature de finn?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 
Tu nous faisais une ptite crise d'épilespie... * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu veux parler du fameux trompettiste de jazz qui se faisait péter les joues à chaque morceau ??????


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux parler du fameux trompettiste de jazz qui se faisait péter les joues à chaque morceau ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non c'etait un celebre disc jockey
 le DJ pilespie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Finn ! T'es un maître...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mon nystagmus te dit merci et t'envoies quelques iris pour la peine.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aurais préféré du muguet mais bon ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
J'aurais préféré du muguet mais bon .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
En fait, mon nystagmus était devant un dilemme cornéelien (hihi) - le muguet est réservé aux pupilles de la nation... c'est pour celà qu'il a préféré l'iris !!!
En fait, il s'en fiche, il a les deux à l'oeil..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : avoue ... bien lourde celle-là !!!


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
En fait, mon nystagmus était devant un dilemme cornéelien (hihi) - le muguet est réservé aux pupilles de la nation... c'est pour celà qu'il a préféré l'iris !!!
En fait, il s'en fiche, il a les deux à l'oeil..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : avoue ... bien lourde celle-là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

effectivement...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * 
effectivement...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Tiens ... un connaisseur...!


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

connaisseur, amateur et supporter...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * connaisseur, amateur et supporter...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce qu'il est joueur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ceci est un post tout à fait inutile_


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Avril 2003)

le mien m'énerve assez en fait...
tiens du coup je vais aller raler sur le forum des raleurs...


----------



## FEELGOOD (30 Avril 2003)

Et celui là il est pas beau ???


----------



## Fulvio (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Et celui là il est pas beau ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as gagné la palme coco... Beurk !

Bienvenu quand-même


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> *





Lui il m'enerve assez bien.... Heureusement que les posts qui le suive me calme apres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * ça c'est bien vreai le gnognol, la tête de Sim peut être oppressante à hautes doses...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ben alors ça, je pensais pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi qui voyait dans cette image le symbole de la convivialité, du bon goût et de l'élégance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si vous y tenez je vous remets mes anciens avatars...











... mais je suis pas sûr que vous y gagnez au change ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par contre gaffe à toi Obi Wan, c'est Gognol, pas gnognol ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

 pas gnognol ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   * 

[/QUOTE]


Gnagna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## obi wan (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Par contre gaffe à toi Obi Wan, c'est Gognol, pas gnognol ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

oh mon dieu, mon doigt a rippé, faut que j'arrete tout ces trucs qui perturbent mes sens et me font taper en biais sur les petites touches du clavier...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'ose pas dire qu'il faudrait que je me mette au vert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sérieusement je suis désolé O le gognol, ça ne se reproduira pas, j'avais lu un peu vite.

remarque c'eut pu etre pire si j'avais enlevé un n au lieu d'en rajouter un...


----------



## obi wan (30 Avril 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 ça c'est bien vreai le gnognol,... 

[/QUOTE]

en plus j'avais pas vu mais deux mots avant dans mon post, on vois déjà que je suis pas en très bon état...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * 

oh mon dieu, mon doigt a rippé, faut que j'arrete tout ces trucs qui perturbent mes sens et me font taper en biais sur les petites touches du clavier...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  j'ose pas dire qu'il faudrait que je me mette au vert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sérieusement je suis désolé O le gognol, ça ne se reproduira pas, j'avais lu un peu vite.

remarque c'eut pu etre pire si j'avais enlevé un n au lieu d'en rajouter un...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Attention à ce que tu tapes tu dois faire Obi Wan. Le Gognol très énervé il peut être


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

en ce moment çà serait celui ci ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 'm'file un mal de crâne


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juillet 2003)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

> * à ton avis lequel des deux fait le plus peur, honnêtement ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le dessin me fait plus rire que peur...
par contre la photo...brrrr...j'aimerai pa ssme trouver en face de ce type là...

syd


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> le dessin me fait plus rire que peur...
> par contre la photo...brrrr...j'aimerai pa ssme trouver en face de ce type là...
> ...



Meunon, il est cool l'iguane, 'faut pas le faire chier c'est tout


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Meunon, il est cool l'iguane, 'faut pas le faire chier c'est tout
> 
> ...



il me fait penser au type de friends(celui qui a l'air malheureux)qui aurait vieilli et se serait laissé pousser les tifs...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il me fait penser au type de friends(celui qui a l'air malheureux)qui aurait vieilli et se serait laissé pousser les tifs...
> 
> ...



Ouais bon... en meme temps 'faut pas trop le chercher non plus si non:






et alors grosse colère






et ZIP!!!






A bon entendeur...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> par contre la photo...brrrr...j'aimerai pa ssme trouver en face de ce type là...
> *



moi non plus


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> moi non plus
> 
> ...



fais gaffe Finn... je sais où tu habite...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> fais gaffe Finn... je sais où tu habite...   *



ding dong !


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci ...

Sinon je suis l'avis de TheBig !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ding dong !
> 
> ...



Alors on fait moins le malin!?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2003)

bon j'ai changé d'avatar pour avoir l'air plus "sympa"


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * bon j'ai changé d'avatar pour avoir l'air plus "sympa"
> 
> 
> 
> *



bien bien bien, t'es plus beau maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un peu plus cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et couronné avec ça !!!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bien bien bien, t'es plus beau maintenant
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié viril


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * bon j'ai changé d'avatar pour avoir l'air plus "sympa"
> 
> 
> 
> *



"God" Save The Queen


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as oublié viril
> 
> ...



oui mais Scarab a vu une Reine, alors ????

Quelle féminité


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as oublié viril
> 
> ...



J'allais le dire


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> "God" *



Non mÔssieur je ne suis pas interessé par vos accessoires


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui mais Scarab a vu une Reine, alors ????
> 
> ...








 nan, le roi iguane nique la reine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 culture seventies oblige


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mais viril ou pas il est vraiment à faire louper une couvée de singe


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non mÔssieur je ne suis pas interessé par vos accessoires
> 
> ...



Bon j'arrête le porte à porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...et un p'tit  tupper





  ? réunion tous les mercredis soir sur MacG --&gt; Périphériques de rangement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oky j'y vais


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> mais viril ou pas il est vraiment à faire louper une couvée de singe
> ...



Kes t'as dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Tu repeterais pour voir???


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2003)

je t'imagine passant faire ta visite matinale au chevet de tes patients,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de quoi les retrouver dans ma salle d'examen, à cause d' une ischémie silencieuse


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *  je t'imagine passant faire ta visite matinale au chevet de tes patients,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pour ca que je les endors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis avec ca je suis pas sur qu'elle serait si silencieuse que ca l'ischémie... a moins d'etre diabétique depuis 30 ans...


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pour ca que je les endors
> 
> ...



bon ok grand toubib, alors ischémie tout court


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

Eh regardez j'ai reussi a en trouver une ou il a l'air gentil:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juillet 2003)

Tu portes des reebok jpmiss ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Tu portes des reebok jpmiss ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi pas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et un fut en peau de serpent aussi... Ca derange quelqu'un


----------



## anntraxh (24 Juillet 2003)

moi, je le trouve beau, Iggy ...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * moi, je le trouve beau, Iggy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et moi, hurler "NOW I WANNA BE YOUR DOG !" à l'être aimé, je trouve ça super-romantique


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * moi, je le trouve beau, Iggy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans mes bras!!!!
Quand est ce que tu me presente a tes parents?


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Perso, je vote pour l'avatar d'Alèm qui me fait à chaque fois perdre mon calme légendaire :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça va mieux ?? tu veux une tisane aux graines de rêve soufflé ??


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2003)

c'est dingue, mon nouvel avatar, on dirait presque la coque de mon Nokia !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça, c'est pour macelene :


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alors on fait moins le malin!?
> 
> ...



non je ne fais plus la maline, sur cette photo, il est magnifique, je le dis en toute sincérité.
Je l'aime comme ça.
merci de m'avoir montré ce côté là de Iggy.


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * c'est dingue, mon nouvel avatar, on dirait presque la coque de mon Nokia !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci vénérable sage d'avoir choisi de t'entourer de ce beau mec 
Corto Maltesse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est aussi un grand gaillard mince, sec, taillé au couteau et sûrement terriblement sympathique.


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * moi, je le trouve beau, Iggy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Évidemment c'est pas au sens banal du terme. C'est un sacré gars ce Iggy.

'+


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi aussi !
> 
> ...














Pour moi Sim est un vrai sex symbol


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juillet 2003)

En ce moment c'est celui ci !!! j'ai rien contre jpmiss ni Bart Simpson, seulement  les icônes animées ont tendance à aller plus vite en fonction de certains browser comme safari 
	
, ce qui fait que je vois un Bart qui n'arrete pas de se déculotter devant mes yeux et en plus avec son petit air vicieux !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brrrr ! m'donne froid dans l'dos !!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi hi!


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pour moi Sim est un vrai sex symbol
> 
> 
> ...



Normal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finalement Sim et Iggy Pop c'est pas si éloigné que ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tout cas le Iggy j'ai eu la chance de le croiser en vrai et il fait pas peur du tout, bien au contraire !

'+


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Normal !
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais vu Iggy de près mais je confirme également que Sim me fait plus peur


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je n'ai jamais vu Iggy de près mais je confirme également que Sim me fait plus peur
> 
> ...



C'est pas pire que ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Fais gaffe elle t'en met 3


----------



## kamkil (25 Juillet 2003)

Ouais c'est vrai ca jpmiss, c'est quoi ce bart qui nous prend un demi ecran a chaque post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je preferais ton petit smiley marrant d'avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fait gaffe, si t'es pas sage, je te transforme en frankeinstein


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas pire que ca
> 
> ...



mais ça fait peur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a mince pas de politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## legritch (25 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas pire que ca
> 
> ...


C'est une photo de famille??


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Ouais c'est vrai ca jpmiss, c'est quoi ce bart qui nous prend un demi ecran a chaque post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ca va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore quelques heures et je remet l'ancien


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

Et hop!


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * en ce moment çà serait celui ci ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHH j'espérais me voir figurer ds la liste et c'est avec une certaine fierté que je peux y voir mon avatar. C'est un ami d'enfance mais bon comme il semble vous agacer et que je suis un mec plutôt cool et conciliant, je le change tout de suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ en slip 

Ben.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> AHHHH j'espérais me voir figurer ds la liste et c'est avec une certaine fierté que je peux y voir mon avatar. C'est un ami d'enfance mais bon comme il semble vous agacer et que je suis un mec plutôt cool et conciliant, je le change tout de suite !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



change ton slip il est sale et on le voit pas


----------



## bateman (1 Août 2003)

l'iguane est très bien aussi sur cette période là de sa carrière..

gentil tout plein.


----------

